# The Girlz Christmas Photos



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Here are some pictures of our uncooperative Girlz. LOL


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

The other two Girlz.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Awwww! The pictures are all seriously cute... I think I might like the picture of Francesca in a ball with a santa hat on top the best ^_^

~Katie


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Such cute pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

So sweet! I like Cocoa Marie best, but they are all seriously cute.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas, sweet girlz! 

*Inky grins a dashing grin and waves his little paws*


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, the girls are looking so cute in their photos! :mrgreen: 
PS-I have the same fleece that is in the second picture!


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Maybe the Girlz will cooperate more the next time around. LOL


----------

